# Walnuts cracked



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2014)

Davywalnuts of this parish had a 'write-off' incident last night, whilst dealing with the torrential conditions and erratic driving of West London. He wasn't wearing his camera but has posted 'aftermath stills' on Twitter #bintonabike
Physically, he says he's ok. (I will always have my doubts...) but forks, wheels and sundries are the worse for wear.
Best wishes, Davy and, generally, slow down everyone, and get used to the longer nights, darker mornings, inclement weather etc. Motorists just will not 'register' you...particularly as you are not appearing on their telephone screen, which seems to be more prevalent than ever (on my 15 mile commute anyway)


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Davywalnuts of this parish had a 'write-off' incident last night, whilst dealing with the torrential conditions and erratic driving of West London. He wasn't wearing his camera but has posted 'aftermath stills' on Twitter #bintonabike
> Physically, he says he's ok. (I will always have my doubts...) but forks, wheels and sundries are the worse for wear.
> Best wishes, Davy and, generally, slow down everyone, and get used to the longer nights, darker mornings, inclement weather etc. Motorists just will not 'register' you...particularly as you are not appearing on their telephone screen, which seems to be more prevalent than ever (on my 15 mile commute anyway)


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes to him for a speedy recovery and replacement bike.


----------



## MacB (16 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Motorists just will not 'register' you



What, even the legendary thighs don't get him noticed!!!!

Davy, good job you have all the natural padding, GWS


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2014)

GWS.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2014)

He's harder then Chuck Norris our Davy... I bet the car and road are both broken.
sincerely hope my 'all up' pardner is ok...


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2014)

Be worse when/after the clocks change.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Davywalnuts of this parish had a 'write-off' incident last night.........sundries are the worse for wear.


The sundries should be almost good as new once they have been through the washing machine a couple of times 

Glad he is alive to tell the tale


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2014)

GWS


----------



## theclaud (16 Oct 2014)

Mend soon, young Walnuts!


----------



## Beebo (16 Oct 2014)

Hope he's OK. Quick, someone post that picture of him with the Cheer-leaders to cheer him me up!
Dark, wet nights in heavy traffic are the worst, everything just blends together and you can be easily missed by drivers. Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Roadrider48 (16 Oct 2014)

GWS....


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2014)

Picture of Davy...




His thunderous thighs setting up a shockwave which caused this...




...and what happened when he leant forward.




A brain scan revealed nothing.

I have known Davy a while, and witnessed his cautious kebabbery, his multiple malt loaves - he even got his maiden 100. seems like centuries ago. He's either bulletproof or made of rubber. The car got away lightly by the looks of it. And, Davy said he waited for the rain to abate...should have gone in the deluge, Davy!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Oct 2014)

Davy's (get back) on the road again...

Best wishes


----------



## Bollo (16 Oct 2014)

That really made a mess of Walnut's whip.

GWS Davy!


----------



## MacB (16 Oct 2014)

Wow I hope that frame is a write off, he can finally stop riding that hideous Bianchi colour


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Oct 2014)

I've seen the evidence (afterwards) of Davy flying, so hopefully he bounced, and doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## Beebo (16 Oct 2014)

That front fork should be ok with a bit of tape wrapped round it.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> That front fork should be ok with a bit of tape wrapped round it.




A couple of rubber bands will do it if no tape to hand.


----------



## lilolee (16 Oct 2014)

Oh how I have missed DW, and now I hear this. Hope all is OK.


----------



## summerdays (16 Oct 2014)

GWS and I'm hoping you are not feeling too battered today.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> GWS and I'm hoping you are not feeling too battered today.


Don't worry - the half a dozen sausages he scoffs later, with a large chips and dandelion and burdock will be battered enough.


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> A couple of rubber bands will do it if no tape to hand.


A bamboo cane and some 'billy band' - sorted

GWS @Davywalnuts


----------



## young Ed (16 Oct 2014)

oh dear!
here's to a speedy recovery! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Oct 2014)

A stewards' enquiry is underway into "suspicious betting patterns" on the predicted turnout for the Southend FNRTTC. A bit of circumstantial evidence:


ianrauk said:


> Walnuts? Yeah right!!!





User said:


> You could run a sweepstake on the exact minute.



@Davywalnuts, get well soon. See you back on the road.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2014)

Unspun thighs...Iceland's portions are modelled on Davy.


----------



## Saluki (16 Oct 2014)

GWS @Davywalnuts That's a fair dent in that car so hope that you are not too battered today.


----------



## itsbruce (16 Oct 2014)

Take care of yourself, @Davywalnuts . *waves cast*


----------



## Kevoffthetee (16 Oct 2014)

get well soon Davy. I've had close calls one both the Road and MTB at fairly low speeds so everyone please be careful. Soggy leaves are just plain dangerous


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Oct 2014)

Gws @Davywalnuts 
When you feel better you must write a few send off words about your poor bike.


----------



## arallsopp (17 Oct 2014)

Get well soon, Davy. Sorry to read this.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Oct 2014)

Three cheers for Davy! He was always one for the hard yards...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2014)

Hope he's going to pay to have that car fixed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2014)

Further proof that the Walnuts is INDESTRUCTIBLE....

GWS.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Oct 2014)

Didn't know he rode a bike.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Oct 2014)

Blimey! Haven't seen 'Tigerbitten' for ages... (seated, at rear in Fab's photo above...trying to ignore the foreground...)


----------



## Wobblers (18 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Three cheers for Davy! He was always one for the hard yards...



Is Davy the one on the far right? 

GWS Davy, and no, this isn't an excuse for welching out of the Southend FNR


----------



## rb58 (18 Oct 2014)

Sorry to hear this Davy.... Get well soon mate.


----------



## GM (18 Oct 2014)

GWS Davy, best wishes!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Oct 2014)

Walnuts lives! We can all breathe a thigh of relief!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Three cheers for Davy! He was always one for the hard yards...


he's levitating!


----------



## slowmotion (19 Oct 2014)

Get well soon Davy. A 66" gear up Ditchling. Is there no limit to his capabilities?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Get well soon Davy. A 66" gear up Ditchling. Is there no limit to his capabilities?


Yes. Norwich City
I had a reply from la nogal, which says "he is quite battered internally" (bit like a Heston Blumenthal style portion of fish then). "...head took a funny turn yesterday afternoon" (getting back to normal) and he "popped to A&E". "Spinal boarded and then neck collared", he was restrained sufficiently to not cause alarm in the department. "Tests and a CT scan later confirmed that he had concussion". Davy was "advised to rest and take it easy for a week", so he will be going to work as usual...and thanks everyone for their concern. "He'll write soon", when he's finished with the wheelchair spinning class in the corridor.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2014)

Ooch ! GWS


----------



## 4F (20 Oct 2014)

Get well soon walnutboy, all the best ITFC


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Oct 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Get well soon Davy. A 66" gear up Ditchling. Is there no limit to his capabilities?


 ... a 73" gear [/smug mode]


----------



## MacB (20 Oct 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... a 73" gear [/smug mode]



was that before you got fat then?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Oct 2014)

MacB said:


> was that before you got fat then?


Yep! And I smoked 20 Old Holborn a day ....


----------



## MacB (20 Oct 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yep! And I smoked 20 Old Holborn a day ....



Yeah, well Davy did his 66" while he was fat, so there


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Oct 2014)

MacB said:


> Yeah, well Davy did his 66" while he was fat, so there


Bastard.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... a 73" gear [/smug mode]


Twice, I just about managed it on a 26" gear. The third time I failed....and it shrank even more.
[ tiny willy mode]


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Yes. Norwich City
> I had a reply from la nogal, which says "he is quite battered internally" (bit like a Heston Blumenthal style portion of fish then). "...head took a funny turn yesterday afternoon" (getting back to normal) and he "popped to A&E". "Spinal boarded and then neck collared", he was restrained sufficiently to not cause alarm in the department. "Tests and a CT scan later confirmed that he had concussion". Davy was "advised to rest and take it easy for a week", so he will be going to work as usual...and thanks everyone for their concern. "He'll write soon", when he's finished with the wheelchair spinning class in the corridor.


(serious for a moment) 'Teef, tell him not fark about. Concussion is no laughing matter.

(ooh, the sweary filter is creative, isn't it)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2014)

Don't worry, Tim - he's seen a doctor etc.
He was going to see a shrink later, but I told him not to bother - just buy some bigger clothes.
While he was in the hosp. he was reading about kidney donors etc, and thought he might like to try one as the usual filling was lamb. His IQ is unimpeded, although he was suffering from double vision, or so he thought...until he realised his front fork really was in two pieces.
He's posting the usual guff here and there and, hopefully, he will be online soon to give substance to all our words.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2014)

Walnuts has made the newspaper today.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Walnuts has made the newspaper today.


That's nuts.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Walnuts has made the newspaper today.


'studies show a handful of walnuts can stave off dementia'. 

Form an orderly queue!


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Nov 2014)

Oh well, I am feeling the love, thank you one and all and his deership 'teef for this thread, thank you. 

Long story short, driver failed to spot me and my Cateye Nano Shot Plus (very bright) flashing away, just gone midnight, so in dark, but, no longer raining conditions and drove straight into my left side from a junction. (Approach to Feltham train station level crossing if you know the area). I saw him approach junction, I slowed down, he slowed down, I carried on, he accelerated impacted my left side, I rolled (and not in the kebab roll way) over the car front, bike went flying, I landed on my right side and slumped to the floor. 

What beat me up the most, baring the state of my beautiful bike, was from not wearing my non-waterpoof camera. This so from the increment weather that had by then ceased. Driver admitted full liability and some dappy drunk girl passing thought she could could fixed the snapped carbon forks. She explained she had only had two drinks of the alcoholic type, whist still swigging the large version tin that Stella produce.. 

Police attended, Ambulance didn't. They called two hours later wondering if I still needed attention...

So, I was battered and in shock but went down hill the next day rapidly. 8 hrs later in West Med, over half spent trapped to a spinal board and head block in the only spare bed space they had, the resuss dept, following a CT scan and lotsa prodding, they concluded it was concussion. And so forth, my head and my memory have not been right since. Short term memory is atrocious. I have a constant low-level ringing in my ears, like tinnitus. Trapped nerve or something like that from the right shoulder to my forearm. Lower right leg/ankle damage. And various stiffness, bruises, so forth, associated with being hit by a large heavy object. I have lost that edge of confidence and trust out cycling currently but I am not giving up. But, hey, am alive, albeit from so much painkillers and the wrecking of my immune system, I am now man-flu ridden.. Is there such a thing as a common-cold that can be associated with men now these days other than man-flu? 

The most infuriating post incident occurrence was the frequency and looks when under question about not wearing a helmet... Sod the back pack stuffed with clothes that's saved me and on more than one occasion it seemed.. All in fact come to think of it. 

Anyhow, as to above... A stewards inquiry is well needed.. hahaha. 

And as regards to climbing Ditchling single speed, it was a 72" gear. And it was done mostly track standing, following behind a dear gentleman doing his utmost to achieve the great proudness that comes with conquering the beast it is. Oh, can I add, for extra resistance, a basic hub dynamo was attached and on too... And I had eaten lotsa kebab too that night....

But yes, anyhow, I will get there I am sure and so thank you all again.


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2014)

Ouch! Hope you recover soon.

When I got blown over last December I landed on my head and found I had lost the ability to count to 10. Which doesn't help when I was marking assignments / exams over the following 4 weeks


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Nov 2014)

Davywalnuts said:


> Short term memory is atrocious.


But you remembered to post on cycle chat 
All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Nov 2014)

DCLane said:


> Ouch! Hope you recover soon.
> 
> When I got blown over last December I landed on my head and found I had lost the ability to count to 10. Which doesn't help when I was marking assignments / exams over the following 4 weeks



Ohhhhouchies. 

To me, it goes, '1, 2, 3, oh, am counting, what am I counting for. Whats that I can smell. Why is the oven on and nothing in it. Am confused, ill sit down. Oh, my back, why does it hurt, oh yes, dinner, am hungry, wheres dinner, why is there no food in the fridge, why is the fridge open...' and so forth... Oh well..


----------

